

Apple makes good products but flawed arguments - cjoh
http://prestowitz.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2012/01/23/apple_makes_good_products_but_flawed_arguments

======
zerostar07
Terry who?

~~~
tatsuke95
Yeah, yeah.

It's too bad this article didn't get more traction, mainly this:

 _"Apple's products still have a large U.S. government R &D content and I'll
bet that the guy who says Apple has no obligation to help Uncle Sam does
strongly believe that Uncle Sam has an obligation to stop foreign pirating of
Apple's intellectual property and to maintain the deployments of the U.S.
Seventh Fleet and of the 100,000 U.S. troops in the Asia-Pacific region that
make it safe for Apple to use supply chains that stretch through a number of
countries..."_

Getting to build cheaply in China is an externality of US foreign policy, for
good or bad. American corporation don't have to cost it all in.

